# محاضرات قيمة عن مكافحة الحريق



## الطموني (23 أبريل 2009)

ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم 

ارجو منكم الدعاء لي و لوالدي و للمسلمين و المسلمات و مرضانا و اسرانا و المجاهدين

يا ذا الجلال و العزة انصر المسلمين في غزة


----------



## الطموني (23 أبريل 2009)

و هذا ملف اخر ان شاء الله ينال اعجابكم


----------



## م/زيكو تك (23 أبريل 2009)

رائع يا بطل الابطال

وانصحك ان تحمل الكود الكامل ل nfpa من مشاركات الاخ ابو البراء (((ابحث عنها بأسم العضو))
ومشاركات القلب الشجاع--- ترجمه تقريبيه للكود nfpa 13+امثله محلوله


----------



## الطموني (23 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم زيكووووووووووووووو
مش بقلك اب روووووووووووووحي


----------



## MOHOO (24 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك الله علما ونفع بك


----------



## الطموني (24 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك و شكرا على مرورك


----------



## zanitty (24 أبريل 2009)

طبعا مينفعش اقول كلام شكر لان مع الطمونى هو ده ال default


----------



## alaa_84 (24 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم.


----------



## خالد العسيلي (24 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير

لأنو متل ما قال زانيتي :

*



طبعا مينفعش اقول كلام شكر لان مع الطمونى هو ده ال default

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​


----------



## الطموني (24 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني 

و شكرا اخ زنيتي هذا كله من ذوقك و لك اخ خالد


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا

..................


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (25 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير يا أخ الطموني . وشكرا


----------



## Asaad Mohamed Khal (25 أبريل 2009)

كل الشكر والله إديك العافية


----------



## الطموني (25 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكم اجمعين


----------



## صابرالبرنس (25 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا


----------



## amirhelmy (26 سبتمبر 2009)

م/زيكو تك قال:


> رائع يا بطل الابطال
> 
> وانصحك ان تحمل الكود الكامل ل nfpa من مشاركات الاخ ابو البراء (((ابحث عنها بأسم العضو))
> ومشاركات القلب الشجاع--- ترجمه تقريبيه للكود nfpa 13+امثله محلوله



ممكن لو تتكرم وترفع حضرتك الكود ده لو عندك عشان انا بحثت ومش لاقيه وجزاكم الله خيرا علي كل هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## الدكة (26 سبتمبر 2009)

رائع جدا ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورا يأخى العزيز على المجهود الرائع دة


----------



## hamadalx (6 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م شهاب (7 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين اخواني و جزاكم الله خير عنا جميعا


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (13 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## محمد يس (14 سبتمبر 2010)

جزالك الله خير


----------



## aati badri (16 سبتمبر 2010)

إنه
الطموني
وكفى


----------



## عماد أبوالعلا (16 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمروبن سعيد (16 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور استاذنا الطموني 
مشاركة ممتازة 
بارك الله فيكم 
وغفرلنا ولكم ولوالدينا ووالديكم ولشهداء امتنا و لأمة محمد أجمعين
و فرج عنا همومنا و فك اسر المأسورين و أعادهم الي الأهل سالمين و عافانا الله 
اللهم رد الينا مااغتصب منا 
انت الرحمن فانتصر لنا ياالله
اللهم لا تدع لنا ذنبا الا غفرته ولا مريضا الا شفيته ولا دينا الا قضيته و لا عاصيا الا هديته و لا غافلا عن ذكرك الا ذكرته بلطفك و رحمتك و غناك الذي لا يفتقر ذاكره


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (18 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## eng. Aiman (18 سبتمبر 2010)

م. زيكو
ارجو ان تضع لي رابط هذه المشاركات التى قلت عنها لانني لم اجدها
مشاركات القلب الشجاع--- ترجمه تقريبيه للكود nfpa 13+امثله محلوله

شكرا للجميع على التعاون


----------



## MOROOOO (1 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم.


----------



## حسام الدينن (2 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا على مجهودك ملفات قيمة جدا


----------



## اراس الكردي (3 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي 
في انتظار المزيد المزيد فلا تحرمنا من مواضيعك المتميزة


----------



## مستريورك (3 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## fares-25 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

حياك الله وبياك وجعل الجنة مثواي ومثواك 
 هذا لكل من ساهم لتوصيل هذا المجهود الكبير ​


----------



## abdelsalamn (25 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ben_sala7 (26 مايو 2012)

Thanxxx


----------



## osama fikry (2 يوليو 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سلام العالم (25 يوليو 2016)

أحسن الله إليكم


----------



## مهندس من منف (28 فبراير 2022)

هل متوفر معلومات عن تصميم النوافير وتصميم حمامات السبلحة 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

